# Friends new loft



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Stopped yesterday at my friends new loft under construction. Some real nice extras. The aviary fronts slide up and lock for a landing board. The traps will be just under the windows. Concealed curtains for darkening. Ceiling fans. And the section dividers are really nice. He lives for the futurity races so there will be two breeders sections and two YB sections. 12x36 in all.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

Awesome, love the routed panels


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow ballerrrr!!!


----------



## xaivang (Nov 21, 2011)

Love the divider


----------



## HeavyDlofts (May 23, 2012)

Now this guy put some serious money into that loft, really nice


----------

